# Sticky  Post your dyno charts / numbers and 1/4 mile times



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought it would be interesting to have a sticky for everyone to post your dyno charts if you have them, or hp/tq numbers if you don't. Also, feel free to post your best 1/4 mile times too.

Here's mine: WAI/Greddy Cat Back/UR pulley/Timing @ 18*/ACT clutch


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

include mods too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

just a couple small mods on this measely 1.6....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

HotShot Cold Air Intake, NGK wires, Denso Plugs, ACT clutch








**Please note i was using 17" rims and tires on the dyno.**

I have a Unorthodox crank pulley now but havent dyno'd it yet.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Don't have my dyno sheet scanned, but I can give you my numbers. Pretty decent for an auto. 

(Mods at the time)
Custom PR CAI, Focuz header, Stillen muff, timing @ 12degs, 91 octane

87.1whp / 93.9 tq
A/F around 13:1


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

15.84 with a weapon-r wai and b&m short shifter
current time and mods are in sig


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I haven't dynoed my car as yet, but my best dragstrip run goes as follows:

R/T .589
60' 2.328
330 6.391
1/8 9.795
MPH 72.35
1000 12.728
1/4 15.214
MPH 90.06

That was last fall (at Tristate Raceway in Earlville Iowa), and at the time I had the following mods:

HS Gen 5 Header
Worn JWT Clutch
16.5 Deg Timing
ES motor mount inserts

That's it.

I have since added an HS CAI and run with a 90.84mph trap speed (3 weeks ago), but I only got a 15.39 as I was fighting BAD wheelhop (Yokohama AVS' do NOT have soft sidewalls ).

I'll post more once I get a dyno done sometime here next month.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you were fighting bad wheel hop with the ES inserts? I have the inserts and they killed all wheel hop, then again I have the stock firestone "I'm a POS" firehawks


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I got about the last set of AVS' that Tirerack had in stock for 185/60R14, and they have VERY stiff sidewalls.......NO give. Sometimes even if I start off with smooth wheelspin, they degenerate into wheelhop, and my 205/50R15 Falken Azenis' are even worse (I had them and my Konig Heliums off for the strip).

I need to get a new clutch if I'm going to run stiff sidewall tires like these (great for handling) and learn to slip-clutch.

Dammit..... 

I'l race you around a corner ANY day though ........actually, I'll do it in a straight line too


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

[email protected], Mods were: HS CAI, HS header, timing at god knows were, and a custom 2" exhaust, no front or rear seats and no trunk materials jack,spare etc.... Not bad for an auto. Oh and itz a ga16.


----------



## buttons (May 24, 2003)

*no dyno's...*

Here is what i got at the strip with my 03 Sentra se-r v spec

No weight reduction, no mods. trunk full of stuff i had to take home from g/f's parents house.

[email protected]
2.2 60 footers.


----------

